# Dying Fire HDX



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My 7" Fire HDX seems to be undergoing a slow death.  At first it started taking several minutes to show the library, either cloud or on device, then progressing to slow downloads now it is not downloading anything or taking sometimes overnight to downlotad if at all.  I spent over an hour with mayday, and when their connection broke they called  and went through a reset, reboot and some other procedures and the device performance continued to degrade as we talked and tried things.  Bottom line is they are sending out a new unit and want me to try it next to the one I have and see if anything is different.  I guess I will know something later this week,


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph--

Sorry to hear about your Fire!  Let us know how the new one does!

Betsy


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks,  I am beginning now to have doubts as to if it needs replacing.  I did another factory reset after posting this, just to see what happens and did not allow it to restore from the backup and it seems to be working like new now. These electronic devices can be frustrating at times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, indeed.  But you can play with it until and even after you get the new one and then make your decision.

Betsy


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, it is back to the old tricks today, not downloading books, and I only have ten or twelve books downloaded, meaning I have a little over 49GB of storage available so that should not be an issue.  It looks like I will be going with a new unit,


----------

